# What Life Lessons have you Learned From Golf?



## rossbar (Aug 4, 2010)

One of the most important life lessons I've learned from playing golf is to not try so hard. When I try and crank the ball, on the driving range or during a round, I typically get less-than-satisfactory results. When I just let go and let the club do the work, I actually hit decently. \

When I focus overwhelmingly on the results I want, I never achieve them. 
This is true in golf and in my life. What are some life lessons you have learned from Golf?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The more good, or bad you put into an endeavor, the more good, or bad you will get out of that same endeavor.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, golf has taught me so much. About the work I put in (practice) pays off in results on the course. How to deal with adversity, the rub of the green. How to be a gracious winner and loser (mostly the latter).
They say golf may not build character, but it certainly reveals it.


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

I've learned to never get too high or too low, that a bad/good shot (thing in life) is just around the corner. It's a very humbling game.


----------



## rossbar (Aug 4, 2010)

stevel1017 said:


> Wow, golf has taught me so much. About the work I put in (practice) pays off in results on the course. How to deal with adversity, the rub of the green. How to be a gracious winner and loser (mostly the latter).
> They say golf may not build character, but it certainly reveals it.


My father always told me that you learn a lot about a person by playing a round of golf with them.


----------



## CallawayGolfer (Aug 5, 2010)

I've learned to really clean up my mouth. I never sailed before but I'm pretty sure I'd would of fit in perfectly.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

Golf had indeed taught me a lot of lessons. When I was like 15, my dad had brought me along during his California golf vacation with some buddies and it was my first time to play golf there. I learned that patience is truly a virtue. I had to be patient on learning the basic skills and techniques of playing golf. I also learned to never give up. You have to work hard in order to achieve your goal.


----------



## Sawells (Oct 7, 2013)

Keep your head down and follow through
Positive thinking gets you out of the sand


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Sawelis - Welcome to the forum.

The ethics and morals of golf have made me, to a large extent, the person I am. I have a reputation for being honest, sometimes to a fault. It's not a conscious decision I made and I know my personal ethics simply dovetail with the game I love, but the etiquette of the game is always a good lesson for any of us, as applied to life beyond the game.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Never quit and never let the game get to you its just a game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

If your not enjoying or having fun with a round(life) you'll never get a good result


----------

